

DeviantArt Launches Rebrand - danlev
http://spyed.deviantart.com/journal/Boldly-Facing-The-Future-498282387

======
PhrosTT
This is the most beautiful page I've ever seen. There's a lot of subtle
awesome in the scrolling effects.

I think the new palette is amazing. I also really like the logo. It's a step
towards being a 'big boy' company with a simpler logo that can be functional
at any size. They can always flesh it out to be a dA as shown in the video
whenever they want a more obvious variant.

------
DigitalSea
I sadly am not a fan of the logo at all. The redesign seems cool, I am a big
fan of the Klim Type Foundry (an awesome and small typography foundry making
some seriously great fonts), however it looks like a Not Equals Sign to me "≠"
and doesn't really scream DeviantArt at all. I personally think the existing
logo was fine, don't fix what isn't broken.

------
throwwit
Fresh look, but a little edgier than common user submissions. If anything the
browsing needs to be lightweight. Would be cool to have more community
centered features like annotations / narrative showcases / etc.... With a site
like this - it could even be from crowd sourced design suggestions.

------
peterashford
I don't think the new logo communicates Deviant Art (or art) at all. Seems
ineffective to me.

~~~
wodenokoto
Just look how out of place it looks next to their mascot.

I think it it's a great logo and a beautiful presentation, but it doesn't
represent any of the art that I associate with Deviant Art.

